# Illawarra Herping Vid



## Serpentes (Nov 17, 2009)

I went for a stroll on Sunday and found some nice critters. I made a big mistake and almost got hit by a small-eyed snake, it's head came around as I was latched onto it's tail, as you'll see 

[video=vimeo;7639873]http://vimeo.com/7639873[/video]


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 17, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> I went for a stroll on Sunday and found some nice critters. I made a big mistake and almost got hit by a small-eyed snake, it's head came around as I was latched onto it's tail, as you'll see
> 
> http://vimeo.com/7639873


It's telling me you vid is private and i need permission to view it.


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> It's telling me you vid is private and i need permission to view it.



same


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 17, 2009)

I just signed up and its still telling me its private so you must not have it enabled to share.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2009)

Private movies??? err... do they have anyone famous in them?


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 17, 2009)

OK, sorry guys, I'll remove the naked herping scenes and make this one public 

[video=vimeo;7639873]http://vimeo.com/7639873[/video]


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 17, 2009)

I had no probs with it...good focus...great simple backing track too...I know photos are the norm but with video you usually get to see exactly what its all about...none of the "staged" setup photos we all (never) do. 

Also, the MTB vids are cool too.


----------



## Enlil (Nov 17, 2009)

That was good, and better than youtube.

Glen.


----------



## Revell13 (Aug 26, 2012)

I know I'm dragging up an old thread here, but nice vid man, just remember we aren't allowed to touch/annoy/move critters from their local habitat (for future reference, I'm not having a go mate)


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Aug 27, 2012)

I


----------



## JasonL (Aug 27, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> I know I'm dragging up an old thread here, but nice vid man, just remember we aren't allowed to touch/annoy/move critters from their local habitat (for future reference, I'm not having a go mate)



Geez you dug that thread out from deep down, Im sure Serpentes was well aware of the laws, like we all are.....


----------



## saratoga (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work with the filming!


----------



## JrFear (Aug 27, 2012)

what did the eggs belong too?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2012)

Prob a communal nesting site for one of the common "garden" skink species


----------

